# Smoke Hollow 38202G - 18 months Old, Cant Keep Flame Lit



## faterik (Nov 14, 2016)

I have a Smoke Hollow 38202G that I have been using for around 18 months now. I recently started having issues with keeping the flame lit at lower temps. It seems to only want to stay on when I crank the knob, but it makes the temperature +300*. I have checked all the lines, fittings and whatnot. Burner is not clogged and the vents on the burner assembly are all open and clog-free. This is the first issue I've ever had. Hoping to get it solved before Thanksgiving, any and all suggestions are encouraged. Thank you for your time.


----------



## emuleman (Nov 14, 2016)

Sounds like you checked everything that would cause that problem.  Only other thing would be make sure the valve on your propane tank is open all the way.  I have had reduced flow of gas because I only twisted the valve a couple of times, and it didn't get a full flow until I twisted it a few more to fully open the valve.  Of course check to make sure you have enough propane in the tank, if it is a tank you are using.

Good luck, hope you get it figured out.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 14, 2016)

There may be an "obstruction" in the flow control valve....   It could be partially  blocked when less than "wide open"...   You turn it down and the blockage comes into play...    Don't know how you can check it..  If you have a compressor, unhook everything and blow through the valve body "backwards" while turning the know back and forth....   or something like that...     or you can bypass that valve and install a needle valve...


----------



## faterik (Nov 14, 2016)

The tank was full the first time it happened. I have always run with the valve open full bore. Always slowly turned on the tank first, smoker second.

Question about valving: When the flame goes out, the gas continues to spill into the smoker. Could this be a bad valve/regulator if the gas stays on?


----------



## emuleman (Nov 14, 2016)

FatErik said:


> The tank was full the first time it happened. I have always run with the valve open full bore. Always slowly turned on the tank first, smoker second.
> 
> Question about valving: When the flame goes out, the gas continues to spill into the smoker. Could this be a bad valve/regulator if the gas stays on?


Why would the flame go out if gas continues to flow into the smoker?  Only thing that makes sense is some sort of blockage in either the line or valve that is not allowing enough gas to keep the flame lit when you turn it down.  I would try what DaveOmak suggested.  Good luck.


----------



## faterik (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks guys. Ill give it a shot with the compressor and report back.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 14, 2016)

Sounds like liquid propane is getting into the burner....   Did you fill the tank yourself ??  Is it an older tank without the OPD valve ??     The tank is probably overfilled...

I had that happen...  an idiot kid at a propane station thought he would do me a favor and fill the tank past the venting point...   once the propane line cooled off, so liquid would flow to the burner,...  the burner went out and liquid propane flowed freely...    BAD DEAL.....


----------



## faterik (Nov 15, 2016)

Unfortunately it has happened with multiple tanks, so I think I can rule that out. One was a full tank when it happened twice during a smoke. Next time I used it, I swapped in the tank from my gas grill that was less than half full and it continued to go out. I did forget to mention that when I cranked up the dial to allow a larger flame, I loosened the latches on the lower door a little to allow more air and it never shut off. This is why I originally thought it was lack of O2, but I don't understand why it would start out of nowhere after being fine for 18 months.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2016)

Can you see the flame, while adjusting it ??  Does it get larger and smalller while turning the adjusting knob...   with the door open...  

Did you seal any leaks in the smoker....


----------



## faterik (Nov 15, 2016)

I can see it and it does react when I go up and down properly with the door open.

I did seal a few of the major leaks as well as the felt along the door frame, but this was over a year ago. I smoked a turkey last thanksgiving shortly after I did those mods and it worked fine. I had used it many times that way without issue.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2016)

My suggestion is....   If the burner works fine when the door is open...  that leads me to believe there is inadequate air flow inside the smoker body....   The body is filling up with burned fuel.. as it fills, it also supplies the burner burned air...  thus choking the air supply for the burner...  I have seen this situation happen...  only in almost air tight grills/smokers....

Drill holes along the top edge of the side walls to improve the air flow inside...  I would use a step drill and drill maybe 4-6  3/4" holes...

Or, tweak the door at the top so it leaks... 

Propane burner, briquettes, wood chunks etc. need air to work properly and great smoked food needs good air flow...


----------



## faterik (Nov 15, 2016)

Dave, using the attached picture, which # do you refer to as the top edge of the chamber. Thanks again for all your help and input. 













1or2or3.JPG



__ faterik
__ Nov 15, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2016)

That smoker is open from top to bottom isn't it....   one smoke chamber ??   

I would drill 2 holes in each side where the #1 is...  maybe down 2-3" so you miss anything inside that could interfere....   Try it...  then if you need more air, 1 more hole between the 2 you drilled...    They can be plugged with corks from the hardware store or using kitchen magnets to cover them....  or if you drill the holes that electrical plugs fit, they can be used...  measure the holes in those galvanized metal boxes for hole size...













Conduit Plugs.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Nov 15, 2016


----------



## faterik (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes sir, all 1 chamber. Just wasn't sure if the holes would make more sense and be functional closer to the flame.

I will be drilling some holes this weekend and report back. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2016)

The holes near the top, help the smoker body to act as a chimney and suck in air through the lower air inlet, expel moisture and make for a better, uniform heat inside the smoker...  kind of like a convection oven...

I'm sure you will be pleased with the results....    Let us know.... I'm also sure there are others, with your exact problem, out there...

FWIW, I've been wrong before and will be again....  but I don't think so on your particular problem...

Dave


----------

